# algae on rocks and sand, id.



## ritonelbarbo (22 Aug 2013)

Hi everyone,

I have a green gravel, and my mekong sand is awful !
I wanted to manage my algae problem alone, but after long search I am not even sure of the type of algae.
The problem is on the rocks and the gravel. I put white rock to see the evolution and if my treatments work, and it does not. So like i don't find solution by myself after 2 months of search i ask your help.

Tank specifications - size/litres. ADA mini M half filled
Lighting - aquasky 361 at 35 cm of the top of the water for 8 hours per day.
CO2 - no CO2, 0.3ml of flourish excel per day
Filtration - no filter
Fertilisation routine - 90% water change per week and ad 1.5ml of TPN+


The fact is I know there is no water circulation, and no CO2 injection, and i wanted to stay like that.
To see how the aquarium and the plantation is, see this post window type | UK Aquatic Plant Society (old version but exaclty same configuration). Maybie i will show you this version if my gravel keeps his original color.

Sorry for my english's mystakes.
Thanks for future advices !


----------

